# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  عبارات جميلة تنبض بالحياة

## ghazi qasaimeh

عبارات جميلة تنبض بالحياة

ليست المشكلة أن تخطــيء ، حتى لو كان خطؤك جسيماً 
وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطـــأ وتتقبل النصح .. 
إنمـا العمل الجبــار الذي ينتظرك حقا هو أن لا تعـــود 
للخطــأ أبــداً. 
أن يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيراً 
من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بهـــا. 
لاتقف كثيرا عند أخطـاء ماضيك .. لأنها ستحول حاضرك 
جحيمــاً ، ومستقبلك حطامــا .. يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبـــار 
تعطيك دفعة جديــدة في طريــق الحق والصواب. 

لا تتخيّـل كل النــاس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك .. ولاتجعل ثقتك 
بهم عميـــاء .. لأنك ستبكي يومـاً على سذاجتك. 
كثيرة هي الأوهـــام التي تدمرنا ولا سيما حين ندرك 
حقيقة من يحبنـــا ومن يتسلى بنـا. 


كن شامخــاً في تواضعك ، ومتواضعــاً في شموخك .... 
فتلك واحــدة من صفات العظمــــاء. 
إذا كان لك قلب رقيــق كالـــــورد .. 
وإرادة صلبـــــــة كالفولاذ .. 
ويّــــــــد مفتوحة كالبحــر .. 
وعقــل كبير كالسمــــــــاء .. 
فأنت من صنّاع الأمجــــاد
__________________


كم من الآباء يسيئون إلى أبنائهم وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا , وكم من الأواني كسرناها ونحن نريد ان نضع فيها زهورا 

كثيرا ما يتلفظ المرء تحت ضغوط نفسية بكلمات , وينطق بأقوال , ما كان عقله ليرضى بها لو أنه فكر قليلا 

ليس العار أن نسقط , ولكن العار أن لا نستطيع النهوض .!!

الألم يفجر الطاقات للإبداع , والإبداع يثير الدهشة والتساؤلات , والتساؤل يهدي إلى الأيمان , ومن الإيمان تنبثق الأخلاق ونعرف الحب , وبالحب نبني الحياة , وفي الحياة نتعلم الألـم ..........!! 


الحزن هو ردة الفعل المباشر وغير المسؤول تجاه الأفعال السيئة . 
والألـم هو الذي يبقى بالقلب , ينير المشاعر في درب الحياة , ويدفع الإنسان إلى البناء بدلا من اليأس والتدمير ...


سألتهم : لماذا أنتم متعصبون ..؟؟؟
قالوا : لأننا على حق .. !!
سألت الحق : لماذا أنت بريء منهم ؟؟
قال : لأنهم متعصبون !!


الإنسان دون أمل .. كنبات بلا ماء 
ودون ابتسامه .. كورده دون رائحة 
إنه دون حب .. كغابة احترق شجرها 
الإنسان دون إيمان .. وحش في قطيع لا يرحم .

ghazi qasaimeh

----------


## نادر احمد

[اشكرك موضوع رائع

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلموووووووووووو
موووووووووووووضووووووووووووووووووع روووووووعة

----------


## bint cool in high school

كلام رائع يسلمو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الحزن هو ردة الفعل المباشر وغير المسؤول تجاه الأفعال السيئة . 
والألـم هو الذي يبقى بالقلب , ينير المشاعر في درب الحياة , ويدفع الإنسان إلى البناء بدلا من اليأس والتدمير ...

----------


## وسام المصري

سألتهم : لماذا أنتم متعصبون ..؟؟؟
قالوا : لأننا على حق .. !!
سألت الحق : لماذا أنت بريء منهم ؟؟
قال : لأنهم متعصبون !!

----------


## ورده السعاده

الحزن هو ردة الفعل المباشر وغير المسؤول تجاه الأفعال السيئة . 
والألـم هو الذي يبقى بالقلب , ينير المشاعر في درب الحياة , ويدفع الإنسان إلى البناء بدلا من اليأس والتدمير ...

----------


## جوليانا

كلام رائع 
شكرا ع الاختيار  :Big Grin:

----------


## Red-flower

> [اشكرك موضوع رائع


رااااااااااااااائع عبارات بالفعل جميلة

----------


## Red-flower

[


الإنسان دون أمل .. كنبات بلا ماء 
ودون ابتسامه .. كورده دون رائحة 
إنه دون حب .. كغابة احترق شجرها 
الإنسان دون إيمان .. وحش في قطيع 

يسلوووووووووووووو عبارات راااااااااااااااائعة

----------


## اردنيه وافتخر

وااااااوا مش حلو العباره

----------


## navoon

يسلوووووووووووووو عبارات راااااااااااااااائعة

----------


## &روان&

ليست المشكلة أن تخطــيء ، حتى لو كان خطؤك جسيماً 
وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطـــأ وتتقبل النصح .. 
إنمـا العمل الجبــار الذي ينتظرك حقا هو أن لا تعـــود 
للخطــأ أبــداً. 
*فعلا كلمات رائعة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اقتباسات رائعة و عبارات مقتطفة بعناية من مدرسة الحياة 
أتمنى الفائدة للجميع*

----------


## &روان&

الإنسان دون أمل .. كنبات بلا ماء 
ودون ابتسامه .. كورده دون رائحة 
إنه دون حب .. كغابة احترق شجرها 
الإنسان دون إيمان .. وحش في قطيع لا يرحم .

----------

